# New bernstein movie



## Michael122 (Sep 16, 2021)

These is an indication that Bradley Cooper is directing and starring in a film based on Bernstein, titled "Maestro".
Supposed to be released late this year, but exclusively on Netflix {why can't producers allow open distribution anymore???}.
Cooper states he played a Double Bass before taking acting seriously.
It has possibilities, he's done some good work in the past.
Might have to watch it.
What do you guys think?


----------



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

I'm sure I'll watch it, but with very low expectations. As a general matter I think biopics are dreadful and I avoid them like the plague. And if Bradley Cooper just ends up using this as an excuse to go on an ego trip, then that will be hard to stomach.


----------



## FrankinUsa (Aug 3, 2021)

I like the fact that Bernstein(and some of the classical music he did) “might” get some exposure. But Bernstein’s life is a minefield. Who knows what they will focus on. Maybe I am cynical but I doubt that LB’s classical music career will be the primary focus.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I am very much looking forward to this, I am always curious about Bernstein, I think I have most of his recordings amd he seem a great man the work with, bring it on I would say .


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm surprised that it hasn't been done already. Bernstein was in the spotlight for about half a century, and he was a fascinating figure on so many levels. So much happened in America when he was in his prime - the Red Scare, civil rights, detente with the USSR - and he was connected with it in one way or another (Barry Seldes' book is a good source on this). I think that the film would potentially be better if it focussed on a certain period rather than trying to cover too much in a short length of time.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I can't stand biopics like this. I've read a dozen bios and tell-alls by people who knew him. A good friend of mine and his wife worked with LB for several years. Another friend was his chauffeur for LB in Los Angeles. I've heard and read so much that no biopic will be needed. A real, legitimate biography, with LB himself, not some actor, would be much more appropriate. Ok, the man was a closeted homosexual (a pederast as Koussevitsky called him) who only later in life came out. A brilliant conductor, pianist, composer, lecturer and TV personality. A megalomaniac who wore cowboy boots and liked to pick up attractive young men. He smoked like a fiend and drank whisky endlessly. In many ways he was a disagreeable human being, but damn, the classical world desperately needs someone like him right now.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

IMDb says:



> The complex love of Leonard and Felicia, from the time they met in 1946 at a party and continuing through two engagements, a 25 year marriage, and three children.


Written by Cooper himself and Josh Singer, who has decent credits to his name.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Michael122 said:


> These is an indication that Bradley Cooper is directing and starring in a film based on Bernstein, titled "Maestro".
> Supposed to be released late this year, but exclusively on Netflix {why can't producers allow open distribution anymore???}.
> Cooper states he played a Double Bass before taking acting seriously.
> It has possibilities, he's done some good work in the past.
> ...


I don't know what significance playing the bass has or why Cooper felt he had to mention it - but I enjoy biopics, especially those about composers, so I'm sure to watch it and enjoy it. I am also a huge Bernstein fan - so this news comes as a welcome surprise. My only reservation is Bradley Cooper. Is he cast as Bernstein? I hope not.


----------



## Forster (Apr 22, 2021)

SanAntone said:


> My only reservation is Bradley Cooper. Is he cast as Bernstein? I hope not.


Your hopes will be dashed:

https://www.classical-music.com/fea...opers-new-bernstein-biopic-coming-to-netflix/

Mind you, this article is almost a year old!


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Look on the bright side - at least Ken Russell is no longer around to direct it. My main hope for the film is if Cooper can eschew the gratuitous sc**wing scenes which these days seem to be a pre-requisite of any biopic depicting anyone who was known for leading a...shall we say...colourful private life.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

SanAntone said:


> My only reservation is Bradley Cooper. Is he cast as Bernstein? I hope not.


Why? Bradley Cooper is a solid actor.

V


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Varick said:


> Why? Bradley Cooper is a solid actor.
> 
> V


I just don't think he looks like Bernstein.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Cooper as Bernstein? Ha! Next thing you know they'll be making a bio-pic on Lenin with DiCrapio in the titular role.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Red Terror said:


> Cooper as Bernstein? Ha! Next thing you know they'll be making a bio-pic on Lenin with DiCrapio in the titular role.


Well, if John Wayne can be (mis)cast as Genghis Khan then anything is possible...


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

SanAntone said:


> I just don't think he looks like Bernstein.


Fair enough, but I can't count the times I've been astonished by how makeup has transformed an actor to look like an actual person.

Meryl Streep - Margaret Thatcher
Robert Downey Jr - Charlie Chaplin
Daniel Day Lewis - Abraham Lincoln
Josh Brolin - G.W. Bush and many many others. 
And of course: 
Charlize Theron - Monster. I mean, to make Charlize Theron look ugly is just a miracle of makeup.

So, I'm not too worried about them making Bradley look like Lenny.

V


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

elgars ghost said:


> Well, if John Wayne can be (mis)cast as Genghis Khan then anything is possible...


That has more to do with white people being cast in Asian roles. But I digress.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

So much Bernstein is already in the public domain ... what could be left to disclose?

To make a film treatment it has to have an angle. I'd like to see one that presents his duality and its link to Mahler. Both were conflicted geniuses.

As to Netflix ... when it "releases" a film it paid for it and effectively owns it for at least some duration. The way around this is to find someone you know with a "family" subscription that will let you come along free. Our granddaughter does that for us.

We watch 2-3 films a day in our house and have only watched less than a half-dozen from Netflix in the months we've had the freebie access. They make 1-2 big name movies a year and are just like everyone else otherwise.


----------

